# Anyone else having trouble posting pics?



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't post pics from Photo Bucket to the forums today...no idea why. Everything seems normal, but I have repeatedly clicked the review button and pics don't show, just the codes.

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

worked that time but I'm not sure what I did.

Eric, I just tried several times and can't get a pic to post. Not sure what is wrong!  I'll keep trying.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 29, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Eric, I just tried several times and can't get a pic to post. Not sure what is wrong!  I'll keep trying.


Here ya go, Jeanie...try what's mentioned here by Jerry...I remember doing this at the start with the new huddler platform, but haven't done it this way for quite awhile. Works out fine, just a few extra steps involved.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...w-after-clicking-preview-button-on-new-thread

Happy posting & smoking!

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

test......


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Here ya go, Jeanie...try what's mentioned here by Jerry...I remember doing this at the start with the new huddler platform, but haven't done it this way for quite awhile. Works out fine, just a few extra steps involved.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...w-after-clicking-preview-button-on-new-thread
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2010)

Worked OK for me:







Bearcarver


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Bear those are cute! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You do nice work!!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 29, 2010)

nice carving bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 29, 2010)

Ha-ha!! Talk about multi-talented!!!!!!!!!!

Nice work, Bearcarver!

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had the same issue tonight when using html code. What I did to resolve this was to hit the source button in the top left of the box then put all the text and html code from photobucket in there. Then hit Preview and it worked.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Jeanie, Warren, and Eric,

I wanted to test posting a picture, and those 5 started crying, "Put us in, Put us in, Bearcarver ! "

Bearcarver


----------

